# Best Tires for Your BMW



## the_clangers (Sep 9, 2011)

The Michelin PS4S is streets ahead of the PSS. I have owned the PS2, PS3, PSS, PS4S and the latest is debatably better than all of them. The only exception could be the PS2. There are some who still prefer them to everything else that came after.


----------



## Mulchman (Jul 11, 2011)

I run Ohtsu FP8000 on my E63 - 275/30 20 & 245/35 20 for ten years now. They are made by Falcon and were recommended by my friend that drives a dragster. They are softer than run-flats so I overinflate slightly and they wear quicker so I buy slightly more often. But at just over $100 each I will put them up against any of those $400 or $500 tires recommend. I drive the car like I stole it and it never bothers me to replace them (because it's not $900 for two!!). On my E71 I run Toyo Proxes IIIs at 315/ 36 20 & 275/35 20. Same deal, all the performance for 1/2 the price. BMW puts no thought into OEM tires. If they did my X6 would not have come with run-flat tires and a spare in the trunk. Do some research, try some things out, but don't believe the hype and don't piss away money.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

Michelin is and always will be #1 in my thoughts but none of the others listed were even close to being in the top 20. I love Bridgestone Alenza's. I think they're comparable to Michelin.


----------



## Pharodox (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the fact this was written... A lot of great information for my Bimmer. Right now I have DUNLOP SP SPORT MAXX GT RFT... All of my tires over the last year or so have developed sidewall bubbles, my fault, or the potholes' fault. I asked around and was told that the Michelin Pilot Sport line would be a great replacement set. I still will get the sidewall bubbles, but moving from VA to CA Bay Area, hoping the roads will be better, (no snow)... I would love to see an article for top Run Flat tires as well, as this was well written.


----------



## Mulchman (Jul 11, 2011)

Pharodox said:


> Love the fact this was written... A lot of great information for my Bimmer. Right now I have DUNLOP SP SPORT MAXX GT RFT... All of my tires over the last year or so have developed sidewall bubbles, my fault, or the potholes' fault. I asked around and was told that the Michelin Pilot Sport line would be a great replacement set. I still will get the sidewall bubbles, but moving from VA to CA Bay Area, hoping the roads will be better, (no snow)... I would love to see an article for top Run Flat tires as well, as this was well written.


You have some of the best RFTs available and at $550 each they are not fun to replace. At least they give a horribly stiff ride and you get to feel every bump in the road. There are a hindered threads about tires here. I don't know anyone that has gone back to RFTs after having anything else. Do yourself a favor, get a BMW mobility kit and lose the RFTs


----------



## Neilconklin (Mar 27, 2018)

Evan Williams said:


> When you’re searching for the best tires for your BMW, what you pick is more important than it is for many other brands. That's because a big reason why you're buying a BMW is for their steering, ride, and handling, which tires play a critical role in. BMW helps you pick tires by designating officially approved tires with a star logo in their size, but you don't need to limit yourself to factory or dealer tires. To help, we've picked some of the best tires for your BMW, chosen to suit the different needs of different BMW models and use cases. We're sure you'll find what you need here.
> 
> *1. Editor’s Choice - Michelin Pilot Super Sport*
> 
> ...


----------



## Neilconklin (Mar 27, 2018)

I am about to buy a new set of tires for my 2015 X5 diesel. It is the tow vehicle I use to pull a 23 foot airstream. I got rid of the Run Flats long ago and the all terrain tires (I drive a lot on back roads) I replaced them with are at the end of their life. I need tires with a D load rating. I am not concerned about high speed performance but need reliable tires with decent performance in snow and rain.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

Pharodox said:


> Love the fact this was written... A lot of great information for my Bimmer. Right now I have DUNLOP SP SPORT MAXX GT RFT... All of my tires over the last year or so have developed sidewall bubbles, my fault, or the potholes' fault. I asked around and was told that the Michelin Pilot Sport line would be a great replacement set. I still will get the sidewall bubbles, but moving from VA to CA Bay Area, hoping the roads will be better, (no snow)... I would love to see an article for top Run Flat tires as well, as this was well written.


Dunlops are the worst tires I've ever had.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I've worn out four Michelin MXXM's (predecessor to the PS's)., 10 PS's and four PSS's. I dial in my tires' pressures for even tread wear across the tires. The Michelins consistently need less pressure to wear evenly. That means they ride better. With other tires, especially Goodyears and Continentals, you have to chose between good ride or even wear.

The car with the PS's had a staggered set-up. I wore out six rear tires and four front tires. I learned that new tires on one end and old tires on the other end make for some unpleasant surprises when really flogging the car. With current BMW's, you get a choice of crappy tires and a square set-up, or good tires and a staggered set-up. I'm on my third set of tires on my 535i, now with awesome tires (PS 4S's) and a square set-up. That's a combination you can't get from the factory, and that demotivates me to buy a new BMW anytime soon.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

When you take your car to the dealership, be warned about your tires. In the past 10 years, I've noticed dealerships are adding air to the tires on my vehicles and the end result is 4-7lbs higher than recommended. They're in the process of making tires wear out faster. I don't like it. This past winter, I caught my dealership adding air to my tires. I checked them an hour before driving there. They were at the recommended pressure according to the manufacturer. I asked them why they added air and they told me that tires lose air in the winter time so they add air to help offset this. I then asked them why they did this in the summer time too and they had no answer. They knew I caught them. Now when I take my vehicle to the dealership for anything, I immediately tell them not to touch my tires. I keep a close watch on my tires to ensure they wear well and last longer.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The PS's on the back of my M3 would have an over-inflation wear pattern, even when I was below the recommended pressures. The front tires were fine, though. All the other tires on my all my other cars wore more evenly with pressures higher than recommended.

I measure the circumferential channel depths when I rotate the tires, and I do it with a high-resolution digital tread depth gauge. I also maintain the same pressures over an entire rotation stint. That establishes a correlation between pressures and wear patterns. Based on the wear data, I change the pressures for the next rotation stint. I check and adjust my pressures in the early mornings (coolest part of the day) when the cars are completely cooled off.

Frau Putzer's G01 X3 recommends 32 PSI in the front and 35 PSI in the back. I'm now running 39 PSI in all four tires.

To determine the optimal pressures, I compare the average side (inside and outside) channel wear to the average middle channel wear. I assess alignment by comparing inside channel wear to outside channel wear.

Here's the tread depth data for the X3 at 17k miles, with the front pressure of 36 PSI and the rear pressure of 39 PSI for the 7k mile rotation stint:










The average outside channel wear was 0.27/32" greater than the average inside channel wear (turquoise capsule highlight), indicating I needed an alignment.

The average front side channel wear was greater than than the average front middle channel wear by 0.18/32" (red capsule highlight), indicating a slight under-inflation of the front tires.

The average rear side channel wear was less than the average rear middle channel wear by 0.16/32" (blue capsule highlight), indicating a slight over-inflation of the rear tires.

The four tire average side channel wear was higher than the four tire average middle channel wear by only 0.01/32" (green capsule highlight). This means that with tire rotation, the pressures are almost ideal. However, these tire came "round shouldered" with deeper channel depth in the middle than on the sides. My goal is to slightly increase the average wear in the middle channels, so that the channels depths will be more even when the tires are worn out.

I had the X3 aligned, and I increased the front pressures from 36 PSI to 38 PSI for the next rotation stint. Here's the data at the end of that rotation stint (24k miles).








:

The data shows that the alignment was beneficial, with average outside channel wear only being 0.07/32" greater than the average inner channel wear.

The increased pressure in the front reduced the excess side channel wear to 0.14/32" (from 0.17/32").

For the current rotation stint, I've raised the front pressure to 39 PSI.

That excess outside channel wear is cumulative. The tires are symmetric. So, I might have them inverted on the rims at about the half-life of the tires (31k miles). That would increase the life of the tires by maybe 7k miles.

BMW passenger cars tend to wear the inside of the tires faster. BMW SUV's tend to wear the outside of the tires faster.

We don't lease our BMW's. But, I will likely still have at least 4/32" of depth in all the channels on all the tires at 50k miles. That's the minimum to avoid an excessive tire wear charge at lease turn-in. I will likely have 65k miles on the tires before any of the channel depths are below 3/32".


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

rick47591 said:


> When you take your car to the dealership, be warned about your tires. In the past 10 years, I've noticed dealerships are adding air to the tires on my vehicles and the end result is 4-7lbs higher than recommended. They're in the process of making tires wear out faster. I don't like it. This past winter, I caught my dealership adding air to my tires. I checked them an hour before driving there. They were at the recommended pressure according to the manufacturer. I asked them why they added air and they told me that tires lose air in the winter time so they add air to help offset this. I then asked them why they did this in the summer time too and they had no answer. They knew I caught them. Now when I take my vehicle to the dealership for anything, I immediately tell them not to touch my tires. I keep a close watch on my tires to ensure they wear well and last longer.


Tires heat up about 30F when the car is driven. Pressure goes up or down about one PSI for every ten degrees F. So, it's normal practice to over-inflate tires about three PSI when they're warm. It's also normal practice to increase the pressure when it's adjusted inside a garage or shop with air temperature higher than the outside temperature.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I do not want my tire pressures increased. When you increase my tire pressures, my suv's performance may change and the handling may change as well. Plus when tire pressures are raised, tires wear out quicker. Like I told the dealership...If I were to get into an accident due to their increasing my tire pressures when they are already at the recommended psi, be prepared to be sued. It is my vehicle...not theirs. I also told them I will let them help pay for a new set of tires due to their changing the recommended. Now when I go to their dealership, a note is put on the work order that says leave the tires alone per customer. 

I also complained to BMW and they too told me the dealership should only adjust tire pressures if the air is not at the recommended level and do not go over it. The service manager told me that someone complained to BMW about the tire pressures. I told him it was me. Since that time, I've heard others complaining about their tire pressures being raised without their knowledge or authority.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I've found that the tires on my loaner BMW's have been consistently under-inflated. I presume this is to mitigate the horrible ride of run-flat tires.

You've seen my data for a G01 X3 with Bridgestone Dueler HP Sport A/S non-run-flat tires: Optimal tire wear with ~20% over-inflation in the front and ~10% over-inflation in the rear, with pressure measured in the early morning (coolest part of the day) and the car completely cooled down.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

In California the state law REQUIRES dealer, mechanics, tire shops to set the tire pressure to the door placard. No matter what service they are performing

The only way they can legally decline is you- the owner- state "i have checked the pressures (or will check) and they are at the recommended pressure"

I generally do not run standard pressures, and it would alwasy annoy me when I forgot to tell them not to screw with it,,,


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

California also regulates the accuracy of tire pressure gauges sold in the state. They were thinking about banning black cars, because they get hotter and cause the air conditioner to run more.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm. I thought it regulated the accurancy used in shops, for the measurements I described. But yeah, they are serious....


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Autoputzer said:


> California also regulates the accuracy of tire pressure gauges sold in the state. They were thinking about banning black cars, because they get hotter and cause the air conditioner to run more.


Personally Id ban black cars because they are impossible to keep scratch-free....


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The last time I bought a tire pressure gauge the specs said it met CA accuracy reg's. Yeah, the reg' requires shops to use accurate gauges.

The CA law also requires shops to keep the a copy of the service invoice for three years and submit it to CARB if ordered to do so.


----------



## Coi (Apr 19, 2021)

R888R are extremely overrated tires. The grip isn't that good for the tread life and they're not that predictable at the limit. Nitto NT01 and Michelin PS Cup 2 are far, far superior.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

My run flats ride somewhat soft. I've tried other brands on other suv's and sedans and found the Bridgestone Alenza seems to ride the softest and is also comparable, in my opinion, to Michelin when it comes to handling and performance.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

I need to replace my G12 OEM tires and am still debating between Pirelli P7s (which ride well despite being RFT) v. Michelin Pilot Sport which are quite a bit cheaper via Costco. Leaning towards the Michelins as recommended by the reviews. If I needed RFTs I would definitely consider the Contis.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

Boraxo said:


> I need to replace my G12 OEM tires and am still debating between Pirelli P7s (which ride well despite being RFT) v. Michelin Pilot Sport which are quite a bit cheaper via Costco. Leaning towards the Michelins as recommended by the reviews. If I needed RFTs I would definitely consider the Contis.


I had RFT Contis and hated them. They would hydroplane about 70mph and slid in corners. They not only had a hard ride like a brick but they didn't last very long. I recall getting 25k miles from them.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

Boraxo said:


> I need to replace my G12 OEM tires and am still debating between Pirelli P7s (which ride well despite being RFT) v. Michelin Pilot Sport which are quite a bit cheaper via Costco. Leaning towards the Michelins as recommended by the reviews. If I needed RFTs I would definitely consider the Contis.


I had RFT Contis and hated them. They would hydroplane about 70mph and slid in corners. They not only had a hard ride like a brick but they didn't last very long. I recall getting 25k miles from them.


----------



## softdiamond (Jan 27, 2013)

Boraxo said:


> I need to replace my G12 OEM tires and am still debating between Pirelli P7s (which ride well despite being RFT) v. Michelin Pilot Sport which are quite a bit cheaper via Costco. Leaning towards the Michelins as recommended by the reviews. If I needed RFTs I would definitely consider the Contis.


I jo[pe you go with your first thought. I have been in the Pirelli P7 cinturato for 4 yrs and I love them I love my ride. I have 99 528i..that is the model that has the servtronic steering system....OMG. I hate that she is so old now...I love this ride. I think the tire contribute to my ride as well


----------



## Klinerdawg (Dec 20, 2020)

Evan Williams said:


> When you’re searching for the best tires for your BMW, what you pick is more important than it is for many other brands. That's because a big reason why you're buying a BMW is for their steering, ride, and handling, which tires play a critical role in. BMW helps you pick tires by designating officially approved tires with a star logo in their size, but you don't need to limit yourself to factory or dealer tires. To help, we've picked some of the best tires for your BMW, chosen to suit the different needs of different BMW models and use cases. We're sure you'll find what you need here.
> 
> *1. Editor’s Choice - Michelin Pilot Super Sport*
> 
> ...


----------



## bwingnutt (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a e39 540 and put a set of Falken RT 660 tires. These are great tires aside from the tread ware 200 rating. Nice and grippy and a very smooth ride


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

I am looking at Tires for my '06 530i

So far I've narrowed my choices to:

* *General G Max AS 05 *
For a budget tire I've heard good things about this tire.

* *Bridgestone Turanza QuietTrack*

* *Michelin CrossClimate 2*
I've also heard good things about this tire.

I will check out some of the tires on the leading page.
Anyone have any thoughts about my 3 choices?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Bud B said:


> I am looking at Tires for my '06 530i
> 
> So far I've narrowed my choices to:
> 
> ...


You need to start over in your tire search, at least for the Bridgestone and Michelin. 

General G-MAX AS-05 (tirerack.com) 
Bridgestone Turanza QuietTrack (tirerack.com) 
Michelin CrossClimate2 | 215/55R17 (tirerack.com)

The Turanza QuietTrack is a "touring" or low-performance tire. As a rule of thumb, the performance of a tire is inversely proportional to the USDOT Treadwear Rating. The higher the treadwear rating, the lower the performance. Those tires have a rating of 800. Even a normal low-performance Bridgestone has a rating of 500. The max-performance Michelin PS 4S's on my 535i have a treadwear rating of 300.

That Michelin CrossClimate 2 is barely an all-season tire. It's really a winter tire that can survive moderate summer climates (that doesn't include south Florida), and would have horrible performance on dry pavement. The area of the grooves is extremely large compared to the area of the tread blocks. That's great for snow, but I doubt you're going to get that much snow in south Florida. They have a 640 treadwear rating and a USDOT Traction rating (which measures wet traction) of B. So, other than slogging through snow, these are low-performance tires in every other sense.

Years ago, General Tire was an American tire manufacturer that had an advertising jingle... "Sooner or later, you'll own Generals." I always considered that a threat. But, that was years ago. General Tire is now owned by the German company Continental. So, General tires are a lot better than they used to be. The GMAX AS 05 is made in the US and Europe, depending on the size. It also has a 500 treadwear rating, and has a USDOT Traction Rating of AA. These tires look like they've about 1/3 cheaper than a comparable Michelin. 

If somebody (e.g. a tire salesman) recommended those Bridgestones or Michelins, they probably are idiots or don't really have your best interest in mind.

Do your tire shopping on TireRack.com.


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for your response.


> The USDOT Treadwear Rating. The higher the treadwear rating, the lower the performance.


Maybe I did not look deeper under the hood of these tires and looked at more of the Superficial reviews..Per below...

I did use Tire Rack and numerous youtube videos for my selections.
*Tire Rack Listing of Tires in my size of 225/50R17*
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...&rearRatio=50&rearDiameter=17&performance=ALL

In Contrast when you do the same thing at Costco look what pops up at the very top:
Michelin CrossClimate 2 and the Bridgestone Turanza QuietTrack..LOL
They are also the only 2 that they have "In Stock"
Though the CrossClimate is not available in my size and has to be ordered and then installed elsewhere..which I do not understamnd that.
https://tires.costco.com/SearchResultsByVehicle?Year=2006&Make=BMW&Model=530i&Option=Base&size=17
I understand that the tires with the biggest discounts are the more expensive tires and tires that Costco can afford to discount.

*Michelin CrossClimate 2* though it does well in Snow is Praised for it's use in Dry Summer & Water conditions..which we do get a lot of here in South Florida.
Also high in it's almost 5 Star Rating..
*Tire Rack Video on this Page:*
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...VR7CC2XL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

The* Bridgestone Turanza QuietTrack *also gets a good video review.
*Tire Rack Video on this Page:
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...25VR7TQT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes*

Here in South Florida the only tire available in a 225/50R17 at Costco is the Bridgestone.
Any other tire would have to be Special ordered and then installed at a location other than Costco.
At a Black Friday special with $150.00 Off a set of 4 they make it tempting though as you say a inappropriate choice for South Florida...
Because they are easily accessible and do not get a bad representation at Tire Rack (see video) is why I even considered them in the first place.
*Go Figure!*

Today I will see what Sam's Club offers in my size for South Florida.
At this time of year the Big Box stores make it appealing with their "Low Mounting" charges and large discounts per 4 tires (Costco $150.00 Off 4) that they seem a good choice over other local tire dealers i.e. Pep Boys, Tire Kingdom, Discount Tire, etc.

In contrast the *General *does not enter into their availability for Discounts though WalMart does sell them for $112.00 per tire.
The *General G-Max AS 05 *was recommended to me per my local Firestone Dealer and a couple of other tire dealers for my car.
This made me start to highly consider them and what's not to like about saving some $$$

*It has been so long ago that I purchased tires that I forgot what a "Headache" it is!
Geeze please get me through this! LOL

In Summary maybe these should be my next tire:

Ratings:*
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=UHPAS&
width=225%2F&ratio=50&diameter=17&advSort=Y&advRecommend=25&advOffRoad=0&advWet=25&advDry=25&advWinter=0&advComfort=25&advTreadwear=25

*Continental **ExtremeContact DWS 06 Plus *(see Video)
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...S+06+Plus&partnum=25WR7DWS06P&fromSurvey=true


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

There are so many brands, models, and sizes of tires that buying something off the shelf at the local brick and mortar tire retailer is usually a losing proposition. All too often, they're trying to sell what they need to get rid of, not what suits you best. Why would they have snow tires in stock in south Florida? In contrast, Tire Rack stocks 114 different tires in that size.

Your car's 15 years old and what was a normal tire size back then might not be so now. So, your selection might be limited. 

The Continental DWS 06 Plus is the go-to all-season tire for snow. But, snow's not a problem in south Florida. That General tire is an all-season tire, but it's skewed more toward dry pavement performance, due to the large tread blocks. They're cheap, too. 

The Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 4 is pretty much the gold standard for all-season, high-performance tires. They're about $50/tire more, though.


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

I have the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 on the back and I am not happy with how fast the tread wore down.
I have older Turanza Serenity's on the front with double the tread.
I hope that the AS 4's wear better and for $50.00 more aka $200.00 for the set


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Bud B said:


> I have the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 on the back and I am not happy with how fast the tread wore down.
> I have older Turanza Serenity's on the front with double the tread.
> I hope that the AS 4's wear better and for $50.00 more aka $200.00 for the set


The main reason the Michelin PS A/S 3 on the back is wearing faster because it's on the back. Delivering "power to the pavement" makes the tires on the driven axle wear faster.

I've turned maximizing tire life into a little science experiment and "outcome manipulation game" that I call "Tire Whispering." 

I do a precise measurement of tread depths during tire rotation, and crunch the numbers in an Excel spreadsheet. From that, I can calculate the tread wear in each tire position (LF, LR, RF, RR), not just on each tire. Here's the by-position wear for my RWD 535i and for Frau Putzer's AWD X3 xDrive 30i. Even with xDrive, more than 60% of the engine's power goes through the rear tires on the X3.

The tires on the rear of the RWD 535i wore about 110% faster than the tires on the front. The tires on the rear of the AWD X3 only wore about 40% faster than the tires on the front. There's also a slight difference in wear between the two positions on an axle. 










The moral of this story is that if you have a square set-up (front and back tires and wheels the same sizes) you should rotate your tires regularly to even out the tire wear so that all four tires wear out at the same time. After 31k miles and regular rotations, all four tires on the X3 have just about identical wear patterns. The average tread depths of all four tires are within 0.35/32" of each other.

It looks like Bridgestone doesn't make Turanza Serinity tires anymore, probably because "Serinity" is also a brand of adult diapers. It looks like they're now called "Turanza Quiettrack." Notice that their USDOT treadwear rating is 800. That's really high, and an indication that they are low-performance tires.

Tire Rack still sells a BMW spec' original equipment (OE) tire that came on your 2006 530i. Notice that the treadwear rating is only 360.

Continental ContiTouringContact CV95 | P225/50R17 (tirerack.com)

One of my tactics for maximizing tire life is adjusting the pressures based on tread wear, by comparing the average side (inside and outside) channel wear to the average middle channel wear. I've noticed that Michelins wear evenly with less pressure than Goodyears or Continentals (and presumably Generals). So, I can achieve even tire wear with also having a better ride. Although, Michelins often come "rounded" with about 1/32" less depth in the side channels when new.


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

I set an appointment for Tuesday the 23rd to have 4 *General G-Max AS 05'*s installed onto my car.
I'm sure that for my South Florida Driving they will do me and my car fine.
Thanks for all of your Input* Autoputzer.

May You and Yours Have a Safe & Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Bud B said:


> I set an appointment for Tuesday the 23rd to have 4 *General G-Max AS 05'*s installed onto my car.
> I'm sure that for my South Florida Driving they will do me and my car fine.
> Thanks for all of your Input* Autoputzer.
> 
> May You and Yours Have a Safe & Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

ROFL!!!
Love the Gorilla!
Obviously you both Approve!


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

My car now has four *General G-Max AS 05*'s and a Alignment.
Driving away from the Tire Dealer I noticed a vast improvement!
Tires are smooth and comfortable.
Quieter than my previous mis-match set.
Drove to Orlando & Back and the Tires performed flawlessly smooth and comfortable.
Very Happy..... 2 thumbs up!

*UPDATE:*
It has now been almost a year and 8,000 miles since I installed the 4 *General G max* tires onto my '06 530i.
The tires still look new so they wear ..well they look like they have not worn at all.
and I can't say enough as to how happy I am with them.
My car rides very smooth with very low tire sound.
A lot of times I find that it is the style of road pavement as to whether you can hear the tires.
The Florida Turnpike has sections of very rough pavement but most of it has been re-paved with smooth low noise pavement.... 
Like a complete different sound when driving over bridges but on the whole these tires have a low tire noise.
I would imagine that is the same with any tires.

The G-Max's also feel very confident when driving in the rain.
In fact I just drove home from work on the T-Pike (about 5 miles) during solid rain from Hurricane Ian driving between 60 to 80 mph with solid grip and feel on the road.
So for me it's still 2 thumbs up.


----------

